# Puppy shampoo?



## Caroline162 (Jan 6, 2009)

Does anyone have a puppy shampoo that they really love?

Right now I'm using this: http://www.petco.com/product/4343/8-in-1-Perfect-Coat-Puppy-Shampoo.aspx

It smells yummy, but Porter is having some flaky dry skin that looks a little dull and I'm hoping switching shampoos might help. I hate to wash him every week in the winter, but he's such a messy little puppy! He's been visiting soem other doggy friends and rolling around playing, so he gets really dirty.

Thanks!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes! I just got a bottle of Buddy wash shampoo in the lavender mint scent: http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?familyid=102652&Ntt=buddy wash&OneResultRedirect=1

I also purchased the conditioner Buddy Rinse. It smells SO good and her coat is softer than it has ever been on the other two shampoo's I tried. I decided to try this shampoo because another forum member had said that the smell lasts for WEEKS on his dog, and I bet it does. I just used mine for the first time a few days ago, but she still smells great! Her old puppy shampoo would have stopped smelling by now. :-/ I couldn't find the buddy rinse on Petco, so I had ordered them from a different website, I just did a google shopping search for them. They are supposed to be very gentle to the dogs skin as it's soap free and ph balanced, and made from all natural stuff-- no additives or chemicals.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

I really like the stuff I use . Its tearless too , its called Perfect Coat .

http://www.eightinonepet.com/products.php?display=7&main=2&pageID=3
( top of this page ) 

$ 8.40 a bottle CAN .

He smells like chamomile after ( which happens to be my favorite tea  )


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I really like Earth Bath shampoos, they dont seem to dry the skin and they are sold at petco!


----------



## Lori612 (Nov 23, 2008)

Lil Red Express said:


> I really like the stuff I use . Its tearless too , its called Perfect Coat .
> 
> http://www.eightinonepet.com/products.php?display=7&main=2&pageID=3
> ( top of this page )
> ...


I also use this shampoo for my shih tzu Maddi.


----------



## Caroline162 (Jan 6, 2009)

The Perfect Coat is what I use now - although I love how it smells, his coat is not very shiny and he is getting dry skin.

I forgot about the Cloud 9 line - I used theirs with my adult dogs before, so I think I'll try their puppy shampoo. The Earth Bath line looks lovely, and the ingredients are mild, so I'll try that too. 

Thanks!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

dogs really shouldn't get baths every week because as you discovered it can dry out their skin. have your tryed just hosing him down with simple water when he gets dirty and then drying him with a towel. 

my dogs only get a bath about 3 or 4 times a year and their coats are shiny and healthy with no flaky skin, although I have a breed that tends to stay very clean anyways (the dirt just falls out when it drys)


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

Binkalette said:


> Yes! I just got a bottle of Buddy wash shampoo in the lavender mint scent: http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?familyid=102652&Ntt=buddy wash&OneResultRedirect=1
> 
> I also purchased the conditioner Buddy Rinse. It smells SO good and her coat is softer than it has ever been on the other two shampoo's I tried. I decided to try this shampoo because another forum member had said that the smell lasts for WEEKS on his dog, and I bet it does. I just used mine for the first time a few days ago, but she still smells great! Her old puppy shampoo would have stopped smelling by now. :-/ I couldn't find the buddy rinse on Petco, so I had ordered them from a different website, I just did a google shopping search for them. They are supposed to be very gentle to the dogs skin as it's soap free and ph balanced, and made from all natural stuff-- no additives or chemicals.







I love the Buddy line, I can't believe what it does for my dog! He's got tons of hair and I don't get the wet dog smell every time he happens to be out in the rain, which is great. I can get about 6 weeks of nice smelling dog, and when it does rain he smells like the conditioner all over again *smiles*. I also found that his fur was whiter from this stuff compared to other products I tried.


----------



## Caroline162 (Jan 6, 2009)

Keechak said:


> dogs really shouldn't get baths every week because as you discovered it can dry out their skin. have your tryed just hosing him down with simple water when he gets dirty and then drying him with a towel.
> 
> my dogs only get a bath about 3 or 4 times a year and their coats are shiny and healthy with no flaky skin, although I have a breed that tends to stay very clean anyways (the dirt just falls out when it drys)


I could try washing him with just water... My Sheltie only got baths every few months and was fine, Porter though is FILTHY! I think he'll grow out of it (hopefully) but right now it's like he is just a messy dirty little doggy... everytime he goes outside, when he plays at his friend's house, last week when there was a Crayola paint incident with him and the kids ha ha (we were RIGHT THERE, it was non-toxic paint, it was just an unfortuate toddler/puppy accident)... his coat is just a dirt magnet and brushing it doesn't help that much. So for now we're brushing daily and bathing ~1 per week.



ambercober said:


> I love the Buddy line, I can't believe what it does for my dog! He's got tons of hair and I don't get the wet dog smell every time he happens to be out in the rain, which is great. I can get about 6 weeks of nice smelling dog, and when it does rain he smells like the conditioner all over again *smiles*. I also found that his fur was whiter from this stuff compared to other products I tried.


Awe, he's so beautiful  I have a black and white mystery pooch too, so I'll give this stuff a try!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> dogs really shouldn't get baths every week because as you discovered it can dry out their skin. have your tryed just hosing him down with simple water when he gets dirty and then drying him with a towel.
> 
> my dogs only get a bath about 3 or 4 times a year and their coats are shiny and healthy with no flaky skin, although I have a breed that tends to stay very clean anyways (the dirt just falls out when it drys)


This is a common misconception, but not true for most all dogs. If bathed correctly, with a mild shampoo and conditioner, and completely rinsed out, most dogs will be just fine. This misconception started "back in the day" when there weren't really dog shampoos, but harsh soaps that stripped the natural oils from the coats. There are many shampoos out there now for dogs, that do not strip the natural oils, and can be used as often as weekly. I have many dogs that are on standing weekly bath appointments at my salon, of all different breeds, and none of them has ever had dry skin issues. Many of these I have been doing for years on a weekly basis. Completely rinsing the products out is of utmost importance though, and can be difficult at home with the "bucket pouring" method. I sprayer with good water pressure is best.


----------



## OwnedByColby (Jan 29, 2009)

I Agree, Don't Bath Him Every Week. That's Probably Why His Skin Is So Dry. Try A Wet Cloth To Get Rid Of Excess Dirt.


----------



## Lori612 (Nov 23, 2008)

Caroline162 said:


> The Perfect Coat is what I use now - although I love how it smells, his coat is not very shiny and he is getting dry skin.
> 
> I forgot about the Cloud 9 line - I used theirs with my adult dogs before, so I think I'll try their puppy shampoo. The Earth Bath line looks lovely, and the ingredients are mild, so I'll try that too.
> 
> Thanks!


I will check out those other lines of shampoo. Thx! I also use The Perfect Coat condition on Maddi. I also find when using The Perfect Coat shampoo her coat is not very shiny but when I ues the condition it's better. I've only tried this one line of shampoo so far.

xoxo,
Lori


----------



## rogueslg71 (Dec 6, 2007)

i just john paul tearless puppy shampoo and it works great . my dog used to squirm and get all antsy with other soaps,but with this one i can work on getting those stains or gunk away from her eye for and take my time to do a good job =)


----------



## Caroline162 (Jan 6, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> This is a common misconception, but not true for most all dogs. If bathed correctly, with a mild shampoo and conditioner, and completely rinsed out, most dogs will be just fine. This misconception started "back in the day" when there weren't really dog shampoos, but harsh soaps that stripped the natural oils from the coats. There are many shampoos out there now for dogs, that do not strip the natural oils, and can be used as often as weekly. I have many dogs that are on standing weekly bath appointments at my salon, of all different breeds, and none of them has ever had dry skin issues. Many of these I have been doing for years on a weekly basis. Completely rinsing the products out is of utmost importance though, and can be difficult at home with the "bucket pouring" method. I sprayer with good water pressure is best.


I do use the shower handle with the hose (omgosh I can't think of words today!) to rinse him off well... actually he doesn't get a "bath" at all, he gets a shower - I use the shower to wet him well, then lather, then rinse with the shower head.



Lori612 said:


> I will check out those other lines of shampoo. Thx! I also use The Perfect Coat condition on Maddi. I also find when using The Perfect Coat shampoo her coat is not very shiny but when I ues the condition it's better. I've only tried this one line of shampoo so far.
> 
> xoxo,
> Lori


I hate to admit this... but I had no idea they even MADE conditioner for dogs! Ooops, I'll definitely get some before his next bath


----------

